# Spilt milk



## Barnowl (Nov 16, 2018)

Seriously help me
No ones fault so I'm being very restrained. 2 let bottle of milk split in boot of my beautiful fsri TT. 
Being liquid some probably most has trickled down into the lower tray where I can't get to it for a major cleaning operation. The smell is insane making. Does anyone have any clue where I can take it to get it cleaned? Any idea what I could do?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Man, that sucks.

Good old hot soapy water and elbow grease would be my move. Dry thoroughly and then get some Febreze on it. If that's not cutting it, get into a quality handwash or detailer.

If the carpet's bad, you might also want to see if you can pick up a cheap replacement in a breaker's yard. For preventative measures going forward, I'd recommend a bootliner.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Google is your friend...

https://www.autoguru.com.au/car-advice/ ... m-your-car

https://www.wikihow.life/Remove-Spoiled ... s-Interior

https://www.thriftyfun.com/tf207528.tip.html

https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/ho ... m-your-car

https://www.autoblog.com/2016/07/26/how ... ccounter=1


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I spilt milk in the boot of my Corrado once. Got to agree, the smell was putrid. I tried all manner of potions to get rid, and even removed the carpet and jetwashed the fook out of it. Still the smell remained. The only cure for me was a second hand carpet.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Carpet out then pour gallons of water from a hose into the same area to wash out all the nooks and crannies of the bodywork. It should drain out.

As for the carpet - it probably smells because you've left it too late and the bacteria have taken hold and formed structures. You should have rinsed immediately when everything was still in solution. Now your options are to lay it out on the ground and jet wash. Scrub in a 50% bleach solution. Leave for half an hour, then jet wash rinse and drip dry. Hopefully you won't need another product like Fabreeze if you've done a thorough job.


----------

